# Stop?Starting PC after it ran into a problem and shut down



## Michael1404 (Jun 27, 2016)

Recently my pc crashed with the error report of running into a problem and had to restart for more info google IRQL -not-less-or-equal. but when it tries to restart it begins to power up, only to shut down a second later. If I leave it for a while it will eventually load to desktop, where it will work for a minute before shutting down again.

It is a windows 8.1 64 bit with 8gb ram, 2 harddrives( 1x 1tb + 1 x 2 tb), intel dual core 3.70GHz and a radeon rx 470 graphics card. 

Before this i would have a slight issue with booting up in which i have to turn it on, then off and on again otherwise it would stay stuck on a black screen. sometimes turning ot off and on again wouldnt solve this and i would have to disconnec my second hard drive, reconnect it and then start my pc. not sure if this is part of my current problem( pretty sure its just an issue with bios startup), but for infos sake i just added it.

It is working at the moment but has shut down after working for +- 10 minutes (did this shortly before this was posted)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like the 2nd HDD may be failing. Unplug the 2nd HDD and restart. If the computer boots, you know that it was the 2nd HDD that was the problem.


----------



## Michael1404 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I have done that, but it didn't stop the issue. It still would begin to power up and then cut off. This would continue for a few minutes before eventually it would completely power up. 

On that note, it hasn't given me a problem since i posted, but I'm still worried because things like this mean something is wrong. Don't know if My PC resolved the problem or if its just ignoring it. As mentioned this came with the error message IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. However another message popped up after one of the failed restarts. Same issue (Computer ran into a problem etc look up for more info) but with this error instead. KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the computer is running better without the 2nd HDD attached, then that was part of the problem. However, this main HDD may also be having an issue. 
Once booted into Windows, go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type* chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y *for Yes and reboot the computer. 
_Check Disk _will start at next bootup and take a while. A healthy drive should only take a few hours at the most. If it takes over night, then the HDD has too many bad sectors and needs to be replaced. If the drive tests well, then it could be a bad SATA cable connected to the HDD, bad RAM or just a bad device driver.


----------

